

One Entrepreneur’s Favorite Start-Up Tools - methehack
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/01/one-entrepreneurs-favorite-start-up-tools/?src=rechp

======
bengrunfeld
These are great tools, but I feel like they're lacking a big piece.

Lynda.com is the industry accepted place to learn code and tech. Reaching from
Git to Javascript to practically EVERY Adobe product, they organize excellent
courses and present them in a flawless fashion.

If you're starting at the beginning, that's an ideal place.

